# The Downeaster and CSX ownership



## Palmetto (Apr 29, 2021)

I grew up near the area where the Downeaster runs, on the former Boston and Maine Railroad. After the Boston and Maine went off into the sunset in the 80'a, the railroad went downhill in terms of service, as well as upkeep of the infrastructure. The Downeaster service reversed that trend, at least between Boston and Portland. With CSX in charge, and with pockets that are a lot
deeper, does anyone here have an idea of what may change--hopefully for the better?


----------



## jis (Apr 29, 2021)

Palmetto said:


> I grew up near the area where the Downeaster runs, on the former Boston and Maine Railroad. After the Boston and Maine went off into the sunset in the 80'a, the railroad went downhill in terms of service, as well as upkeep of the infrastructure. The Downeaster service reversed that trend, at least between Boston and Portland. With CSX in charge, and with pockets that are a lot
> deeper, does anyone here have an idea of what may change--hopefully for the better?


Somehow "CSX" and "better" in the same sentence seems strangely out of place.  Though I would say that CSX has been doing better than before on the Atlantic Coast Route, but the Water Level Route still leaves much to be desired.


----------



## Tlcooper93 (Apr 29, 2021)

Did CSX just purchase the tracks?

When it comes to the Downeaster, track really isn't the problem (aside from the occasional Nor'easter storm). The major issue with service disruptions is the fact that much of the trip happens on single track ROW. The Exeter NH stop is a big offender, as that station has no second track. I've once waited for half an hour (after departing 15 minutes late) about 10 miles south of Exeter (where the double track ends) for a southbound Downeaster to pass. Apparently, that happens a lot.

Its even more infuriating because that entire stretch of land surrounding (miles north and south of it) that station clearly has the room to accomodate a second track (I believe it used to be double tracked). I doubt CSX would double track it.


----------



## jis (Apr 29, 2021)

Tlcooper93 said:


> Did CSX just purchase the tracks?


CSX purchased Pan Am Railways Inc (Guilford)









Pan Am Railways Sale Advancing to STB - Railway Age


CSX is submitting an application to the Surface Transportation Board (STB) to acquire the Pan Am System, including Pan Am Railways (PAR) and its 50% stake in Pan Am Southern (PAS), the Class I railroad reported Feb. 26.




www.railwayage.com


----------



## jiml (Apr 29, 2021)

jis said:


> CSX purchased Pan Am Railways Inc (Guilford)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's interesting since CP had been rumored to have interest. Pre-Covid they were paying a lot more attention to that part of the continent and reacquiring property they had previously sold. I guess they've turned their attention further south.


----------

